# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Momotaro bacteria house (harga banting...)

## siong

Hello guys,


Bagi yang membutuhkan momotaro bacteria house untuk fitrasi,bisa kontak saya di 
0858-5095-3717 ,bisa log into di http://www.heavkoi.com, ato PM
Untuk info harga, mohon PM/sms.

Buruan stok terbatas.

Harga banting!!!!

Best regards,

Siong
http://www.heavkoi.com

----------


## 80en

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

